# Loosen A Bathtub Faucet Valve



## BRIANL00 (May 6, 2011)

How do you loosen a stuck bathtub faucet valve?  I have an old style bathtub faucet with the three knobs(hot, cold, diverter) and shower head.  I DO NOT have access to the faucet from behind the shower wall.  I can get to the nut on the valve, but I am afraid if I horse on it I may break something.  I was thinking about using a penetrating oil or something to unfreeze the nut.  The shower is a tub surround.  The faucet is not leaking, but when I turn off the water, the water continues to drip for several seconds and finally stops.  I want to replace the seals/washers.


----------



## plumbers (May 7, 2011)

try using dw40, a liquid degreaser


----------



## kok328 (May 7, 2011)

I'd try soaking it with a penetrating oil such as PBlaster.

However, if the faucet is not leaking then don't mess with it.


----------



## Redwood (May 7, 2011)

BRIANL00 said:


> The faucet is not leaking, but when I turn off the water, *the water continues to drip for several seconds and finally stops.*  I want to replace the seals/washers.



So you don't need to replace them...


----------

